# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة حول نظام عمليات شراء وخصم واعادة خصم الاوراق التجارية

## سالي جمعة

* لائحة حول نظام عمليات شراء وخصم واعادة خصم الاوراق التجارية

البلد* *سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص** ب م 18/12/1979* *النوع* *لائحة* *تاريخ م**1/31/1980* *تاريخ هـ* *لا يوجد* *عنوان النص** حول نظام عمليات شراء وخصم واعادة خصم الاوراق  التجارية* 

*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 وخاصة المادتين 2-09ر1 (ج) ، 2-03ر2 *  .

قرر مجلس المحافظين ما يلي : -

* المادتين (14) ج و  (28) من القانون المصرفي 114/2000م*
*المادة  1**1 – تطبق احكام هذا النظام على عمليات شراء وخصم واعادة خصم الاوراق التجارية " السندات " التي يجريها البنك المركزي العماني مع المصارف المرخصة العاملة في السلطنة . 
2 – ان عمليات الشراء والخصم واعادة الخصم المبحوث عنها فيما يلي ، معلقة على قبول البنك المركزي العماني الذي له الحرية برفض هذه الميزة او جزء منها سواء على مستوى العمليات او على مستوى المصارف دون ان يكون ملزما بتبرير قراره تجاه المصرف . 
3 - تعالج الاحكام المشار اليها في هذا النظام عمليات خصم السندات التجارية لدى البنك المركزي وهي تسري ايضا على عمليات شراء واعادة خصم الاوراق التجارية . 
4 - على المصارف التي  تقبل منها سندات تجارية للخصم ان تصرح مسبقا وخطيا انها ترضى بجميع الشروط المبينة  في هذا النظام . 
5 - تعاريف : 
يكون للتعابير التالية حيثما وردت في هذا  النظام المعاني المذكورة بجانبها ما لم يرد نص على خلاف ذلك . 
البنك المركزي :  تعني البنك المركزي العماني 
المصرف او المصرف المرخص : تعني المصرف المرخـص  لممارسـة الاعمـال المصرفية في السلطنة . 
الدولة / الحكومة :تعني حكومة سلطنة  عمان 
السندات او الاوراق التجارية :تعني السندات التجارية " السفاتج والسندات  الاذنية " واي سندات اخرى قابلة للتداول .*
 *الفصل  الاول* *في تقديم السندات  التجارية* *المادة  2*
*تقديم السندات التجاريـة  مباشـرة من قبل المتخلين عنها المعرفين بالفقرة 2 من المادة (7)  ادناه  .*
*المادة  3**1– تدون تباعا السندات  المقدمة للخصم على جداول يقرر البنك المركزي نموذجها . 
2 – يذكر في هذه الجداول  بشكل صحيح ومقروء : 
ا ) اسم المسحوب عليه او المحرر وموطنه . 
ب) مكـان  الاداء . 
ج) اسم الساحب او المستفيد وموطنه . 
د ) اسماء المظهرين  المتعاقبين . 
هـ) تاريخ انشاء السند . 
و ) اسم المتخلي وموطنه . 
ز )  قيمة السند . 
ح ) ميعاد استحقاق السنـد . 
3 - تحسب الفوائد من قبل المتخلي  . 
4 – تنظم الجداول وتؤرخ وتوقع من قبل المتخلي او وكيله المعتمد اصولا بموجب  وكالة خاصة محفوظة لدى البنك المركزي . 
5 – يتزود المتخلون لدى البنـك المركزي  بنمـاذج الجداول على نفقتهم .*
*المادة  4**ينظم المتخلون على اربع  نسخ جدولا يختلف نموذجه بحسب ماهية الاوراق التجارية ومعدل الخصم المطبق عليها .  
كما ينظم جدول خاص بكل عملة اجنبية عندما تكون السندات المتخلي عنها محررة  بعملة اجنبية .*
*المادة  5**يعطي البنك المركزي ايصالا  بعدد السندات المقدمة اليه ، وذلك باعادة النسخة الرابعة الى المتخلي مذيلة بما  يفيد الاستلام .*
*المادة  6**من اجل دراسة السندات ورد ما يرفض منها ، للبنك المركزي مهلة يومي عمل كاملين على الاكثر من تاريخ وصول السندات الى فرع او شعبة البنك المركزي الذي يوجد فيه دائرة تسليف .*
 *الفصل  الثاني* *في قابلية السندات  التجارية للخصم* *المادة  7**لكي تكون السندات قابلة  للخصم ينبغي ان تكون : 
1- موافقة لاحكام قانون التجارة وقانون الشركات التجارية وقوانين الضرائب ومطابقة لاحكام القانون المصرفي العماني والقوانين الاخرى المعمول بها في السلطنة وهذا النظام والتعليمات التطبيقية الصادرة تنفيذا له . 
2 -  مقدمة من مصرف مرخص مقيم في سلطنة عمان قبله البنك المركزي للخصم وان تكون هذه  السندات ملكا للمصرف المرخص وحده .*
 *القسم  الاول* *في منشأ  السندات* *المادة  8**تقبل للخصم دون غيرها السندات التجارية الناشئة عن عمليات تسليف تجاري او صناعي او زراعي او التي سحبت او اصدرت تحقيقا لعملية كهذه او تجهيزا لها .*
*المادة  9**لا يمكن ان تقبل للخصم :  
1 – السندات الناشئة عن تجارة ممنوعة . 
2– السندات التي تحمل القرينة على  انها لن توف في استحقاقها ويعود للبنك المركزي وحده تقدير ذلك  .*
*المادة  10*

*ان الشروط الواردة في المادة 8  تعتبر متوافرة في السندات  المسحوبة او المصدرة تسديدا او تمويلا للعمليات التالية : 
1 – استيراد وتصدير البضائع والمحاصيل وايداعها " بما في ذلك التبريد " والمتاجرة بها وانتاج وتحويل وتكييف وتسويق ونقل المنتجات الصناعية والزراعية .
2 - للبنك المركزي ان يعلق  منح الخصم على موافقته المسبقة على منح الاعتمادات العائدة لبعض هذه العمليات  .
3 - استثناء من احكام المادة 14 الواردة فيما بعد والى اشعار اخر يجوز خصم السندات الاذنية التي يحررها العملاء لامر المصارف لدى استلام وثائق بضائعهم " ايصالات الثقة " لدى البنك المركزي بالشروط التي يحددها مجلس المحافظين او من يفوضه في ذلك.
4 - يصدر البنك  المركزي التعليمات التطبيقية لاجراء هذه العمليات.*
*المادة  11*
*تتحقق ايضا شروط المادة 8  في السندات المحررة  تجهيزا لقروض وسلف منحها احد المصارف بشرط :
1 – ان يكون القرض والسلف المبحوث عنهما قد منح واستعمل لتمويل مختلف الانشطة الموسمية والزراعية والسمكية والصناعية وخزن المنتجات وتصريفها وعمليات التصدير واعادة التصدير والاشغال العامة واستيراد سلع التجهيز والانتاج .
2 - ان يكون القرض او السلفة قد جرى بمقتضى اتفاق خاص  عرض مسبقا على موافقة البنك المركزي .
3 - يصدر البنـك المركـزي التعليمات  التطبيقيـة لاجـراء هذه العمليات .*
*المادة  12**ينبغي ان تحمل السندات التي تمثل بيع المنتجات الزراعية او الصناعية الى الخارج الشرح التالي موقعا من الساحب والقيمة ثمن ................. " تعبير عام عن نوع البضاعة واوصافها " المرسلة بواسطة ........................ (وسيلة النقل) بموجب فاتورة رقم ............. مؤرخة في ....................*
*المادة  13*

*يجب ان يدون على السندات المسحوبة او المحررة استعمالا او تجهيزا للاعتمـادات او القروض او السلـف المبحوث عنهـا في المادتيـن (10 و 11) الشرح التالي " والقيمة استعمالا / تجهيزا لاعتماد (موسمي/تمويل) ممنوح الى ...................... اسم المستفيد وعنوانه التجاري وموطنه " استحقاق ................... استحقاق الاعتماد (الموسمي/التمويل) بتاريخ ........... المؤشر عليه من البنك المركزي تحت رقم ............ بتاريخ ..................*
 *القسم  الثاني* *في  التواقيع* *المادة  14**1 – يجب ان تحمل السندات التجارية توقعين مليئين فضلا عن توقيع المصرف المتخلي، ويجوز ان يستعاض عن احد التوقيعين بضمانة توقيع مليء . 
عندما تكون السندات مسحوبة من الخارج على السلطنة او من السلطنة على الخارج ينبغي ان يكون بين التوقيعين توقيع شخص طبيعي او اعتباري مقيم او قائم في السلطنة . 
2 - يجب ان تتوافر في كل توقيع بمفرده  الضمانة الكاملة لوفاء السند . 
3 - يقوم توقيع الدولة مقام توقيعين . 
4 -  حسب تقدير البنك المركزي يجوز ان يقوم مقام توقيع او توقيعين احد الرهون التالية :  
ا ) سندات حكومة السلطنة التي لها او سيكون لها سوق عامة والتي يحل موعد  استحقاقها في غضون فترة لا تتعدى عشر سنوات . 
ب) الذهب المسكوك او السبائك  الذهبية . 
ج) سائـر القيـم العينيـة التي يقبل بها مجلـس المحافظين وبصورة خاصة  السندات التي تمثل بضائع . 
5 - يجب ان يكون الرهن قد تم وتوافرت فيه الشروط وفق الاصول المنصوص عليها في نظام عمليات القروض والسلف برهن سندات الذي سيصدر فيما بعد .*
*المادة  15**عندما يكون وفاء السندات  مضمونا بضمان احتياطي معطى بصك مستقل ، فيصاغ الصك حسب النموذج الموضوع من قبل  البنك المركزي لهذه الغاية.*
*المادة  16**عندما يكون وفاء السندات مضمونا بتامين عقاري او رهن او ضمان احتياطي بصك مستقل فان هذه السندات لا تقبل للخصم الا اذا كانت قد انشئت وتخلى عنها وفق الصيغة المنصوص عليها في صكوك الضمان .*
*المادة  17*



*1 – بتقديـم السندات للخصم  يكون المتخلي ضامنا صحة التواقيع المدونة عليها والمتوجبة تطبيقا لاحكام المادة 14  اعلاه .
2 - فيما  يتعلق بالشركات لا تقبل الا تواقيع الاشخاص الذين يلزمون الشركات بصورة قانونية  وعلى هؤلاء ان يبينوا باية صفة يوقعون .
3 - لا يمكن ان تقبل السندات الموقعة من  مفلس لم يسترد اعتباره.
4 - تقديم السند للخصم يعتبر بمثابة شهادة من المصرف للبنك المركزي بان المتخلى او المحرر ليس مدينا للبنك بمبلغ يزيد عن الحدود الواردة في المادة4- 05 ر4 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 وان البنك يتعهد بان هذه الحدود سوف تراعى طوال المدة التي تكون فيها تسهيلات البنك المركزي مستعملة .

* مادة (68) من القانون  المصرفي 114/2000*
*المادة  18**تثبت تعهدات الاشخاص الذين  لا يحسنون التوقيع وفقا للقوانين النافذة وللعرف الجاري  .*
 *القسم  الثالث* *في اسم الملزم  الأصلي بالأداء ومكان الأداء* *المادة  19**1 – ينبغـي ان يبين بشكل واضح اسـم الملزم الاصلي " المسحوب عليه او مصـدر السند " باداء السند ومكان الاداء تفاديا لاي شك يقع في هويته تجنبا لكل التحريات عند تقديم السندات . 
2 – ترفض السندات التي تثير شكا حول هوية الملزم الاصلي او حول مكان الاداء . اما بسبب نقص في البيانات او بسبب عدم شهرة الملزم الاصلي بالاداء .*
*المادة  20**السندات الاذنية المنظمة  في مكان غير موطن المصدر ، يجب ان يبين فيها اسم المكان الذي يقع فيه الدفع  .*
 *القسم  الرابع* *في  القبول* *المادة  21**يعبر عـن القبول بكلمة " مقبول " وحدها متبوعة بتوقيع المسحوب عليه ، وللبنك المركزي الحق برفض القبولات المعطاة بشكل توقيع بسيط مـدون على ظهر السند في الاماكن التي توضـع فيهـا عادة " القبولات " .*
*المادة  22**لا يجوز ان يكون القبول  جزئيا او معلقا على شرط .*
*المادة  23**تعتبر السندات المستندية  كالسندات المقبولة عندما تكون الوثائق مسلمة " لقاء قبولات " او " لقاء الدفع "  .*
 *القسم  الخامس* *في  الاستحقاق* *المادة  24**يجب ان يحل موعد استحقاق الاوراق التجارية القابلة للتداول والمقدمة للخصم في غضون تسعين يوما ، عدا ايام المجاملة ان وجدت ، اعتبارا من تاريخ حصول البنك المركزي عليها .*
*المادة  25**يجب ان يحل موعد استحقاق الاوراق التجارية المسحوبة او المصدرة لتمويل عمليات موسمية وزراعية وسمكية في السلطنة في غضون مائة وثمانين يوما عدا ايام المجاملة ان وجدت ، اعتبارا من تاريخ حصول البنك المركزي عليها .*
*المادة  26**1 – السند المسحوب او المحرر لشهر او عدة اشهر من تاريخه ، او من تاريخ الاطلاع ، يقع استحقاقه في التاريخ الذي يقابل تاريخ سحب السند او تحريره او قبوله من الشهر الـذي يجب فيه الوفاء ، واذا كان هذا التاريخ غير موجود في شهر الاستحقاق فيقع الاستحقاق في اليوم الاخير من الشهر المذكور . 
2 – السند المسحوب او المحرر لشهر ونصف او لشهور ونصف من تاريخه او من تاريخ الاطلاع ، يبدا حساب استحقاقه بالشهور الكاملة ، وتعني عبارة نصف شهر خمسة عشر يوما . 
3 - اذا جعل استحقاق السند في اول الشهر او في منتصفه او في نهايته كان المقصود بالتوالي اليوم الاول من الشهر او الخامس عشر او الاخير منه .*
 *القسم  السادس* *في عملية  الاداء* *المادة  27**يجب ان تكون السندات  المسحوبة من السلطنة او من الخارج على السلطنة محررة بالريال العماني  .*
*المادة  28*
*1 – يمكن ان تكون السندات المسحوبة من السلطنة على الخارج محررة بريالات عمانية او بعملات اجنبية . وفي هذه الحالة الاخيرة يمكن قبول السندات التي لا يتعدى موعد استحقاقها عاما واحدا . 
2 - لا تقبل للخصم السنـدات المحـررة بريالات عمانيـة الا اذا لم تكن هنالـك قيـود على تجارة العملات في البـلاد التي يقع فيها وفاء هـذه السنـدات او اذا كان من راي البنـك المركزي ان التدابير المذكورة لا تحول دون وفـاء السندات المذكورة .
3 - لا تقبل للخصم السندات المحررة بعملات اجنبية الا اذا كانت العملة المحررة بها مقبولة في احتياطي الموجودات الخارجية وفقا لاحكام المادة 2-02ر3 * من القانون المصرفي وكان البنك المركزي يرى ان انظمة العملات النافذة في البلد ذي العلاقة لا تحول دون تحويل قيمة السند .
4 - ومع ذلك فللبنك المركزي الحق بان يرفض خصم السندات المحررة بعملة غير عملة البلد الذي يقع فيه وفاء السندات عندما لا يكون اداء العملة المحررة بها مضمونا بحسب راي البنك المركزي ، لا سيما بسبب نظام العملات النافذة في البلد المبحوث عنه .

* مادة (32) من  القانون المصرفي 114/2000*
 *القسم  السابع* *في  التظهير* *المادة  29**1 – ينبغي ان تكون  التظهيرات متعاقبة دون اي نقص بحيث يكون المتخلي متملكا للسندات بلا نزاع . 
2 -  يجب ان تكون التظهيرات خالية من كل تحفظ وغير معلقة على اي شرط والا تكون جزئية  .*
*المادة  30**السنـدات المقدمة للخصم  تظهر لامر البنك المركزي حسب العبارة التالية : 

ادفعوا لامر البنك المركزي(مكان تقديم السند للخصم لدى البنك المركزيفي ................. تاريخ ................ التوقيع ........................*
 *القسم  الثامن* *في النسخ  المتعددة* *المادة  31**يمكن ان تقبل للخصم النسخ  الثانية اذا اجتمعت فيها شروط الالتزام الشخصي الواجب في ورقة تجارية واحدة .  
يجب ان يذكر في النسخ الثانية حامل النسخة الاولى  .*
*المادة  32**يتعهد المتخلي عن النسخ الثانية باسترداد النسخ الاولى المقبولة في اقرب مهلة ممكنة لضمها الى النسخ الثانية ويتحمل جميع التبعات من اي نوع كانت ، الناجمة عن الاسترداد المتاخر ، او عن عدم استرداد النسخ الاولى وكذلك عن استعمال هذه السندات .*
 *القسم  التاسع* *احكام  مختلفة* *المادة  33**كل اختلاف في محتوى جزئين  من السند سواء اكان الاختلاف يتناول قيمة السند او موعد استحقاقه او اي موضوع اخر  يوجب رفض السند .*
*المادة  34**1 – كل شطب او تحشية بقصد  تصحيح السند يجب ان يصادق عليه كل من يعدل الشطب او التحشية التزامه . 
2 – وفي  القبول يقتضي مصادقة الساحب والقابل على الشطب او التحشية  .*
*المادة  35**ترفض السندات التي : 
1  – يذكر في متن السند او في التظهيرات او في القبول بيان يقلص حقوق الحامل . 
2 -  تحتوي على عبارة " لا يعرض للقبول " 
للبنك المركزي ان يرفض السندات التي يذكر  فيها "بدون نفقة" او "غير قابل للاحتجاج" .*
 *الفصل  الثالث* *في تأدية قيمة  السندات المسلمة* *المادة  36*
*1 – يجري تدقيق حساب  الفوائد وحساب المبلغ الصافي للجدول خلال المهلة القصوى المحددة في المادة 6 .
2 - يعلم المتخلـي عن السنـدات المرفوضة وعن السندات المقبولة للخصم وعن حساب الفوائد عن السندات المقبولة ، مصححا اذا اقتضى الامر والمبلغ الصافي النهائي للسندات المقبولة للخصم. 
3 - يقيد للمتخلي في حسابه الجاري العادي لدى البنك المركزي خلال المهلة القصوى المشار اليها في الفقرة (1) اعلاه – حق يوم تقديم السندات – المبلغ الصافي للسندات المقبولة للخصم ، ويجوز ايضا بناء على طلب صريح من المتخلي ان يستعمل هذا المبلغ مباشرة لتسديد سلفة ممنوحة له سابقا .*
 *القسم  الاول* *سعر الفائدة  وحسابها* *المادة  37**تحسب الفوائـد عن السندات المقدمة للخصم بحسب فئات السندات وطبقا للمعدلات التي يحددها مجلس المحافظين او من يفوضه المجلس لهذه الغاية.*
*المادة  38**يطبق في خصم السندات التي تنطوي على بيع بالتقسيط "حين قبول مثل هذه العمليات" المعدلات المطبقة على القروض والسلف ما لم يكن هذا البيع متعلقا بسلع التجهيز الصناعي او الزراعي او نقل البضائع التي يحددها المجلس.*
*المادة  39**يطبق في خصم السندات المستندية المحررة "وثائق لقاء قبولات" او "وثائق لقاء تادية" المعدلات المطبقة على الاوراق التجارية المقبولة .*
*المادة  40**1 – تحسب الفوائـد على  اسـاس ان عدد ايـام السنة التجارية هو (360) يوما ويدخل في عدد الايام يوم خصم  السند ويوم الاستحقاق . 
2 – تحسب الارقام حتى جزء من المائة وفقا للعرف التجاري  . 
3 - لا يجوز ان يقل ما يستوفى عن خصم كل سند عن فائدة عشرة ايام على الا يقل  مبلغ هذه الفائدة عن ريالين .*
 *القسم  الثاني* *في تأدية قيمة  السندات المسلمة والمحررة بعملات أجنب* *المادة  41**1 – تحسب وتؤدى بالريال  العماني قيمة السندات المسلمة والمحررة بعملات اجنبية . 
2 - ولهذه الغاية تحول قيمة السندات الاسمية المحررة بالعملة الاجنبية الى ريال عماني حسب سعر الشراء لدى البنك المركزي يوم تسليم السند . 
3 - تحسب قيمة السندات المحررة بغير الدولار الامريكي على اساس سعر التقاطع مع شراء الدولار في الاسواق الدولية في الساعة 12 ظهرا بتوقيت عمان في يوم تقديم السندات . 
4 - يطبق في خصم السندات المسلمة المعدل النافذ على فئاتها الا اذا كان اقل من المعدل المطبق على السندات المذكورة في بلد الاداء ، ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان يطبق هذا المعدل الاخير .*
 *الفصل  الرابع* *في تحصيل  السندات* *المادة  42**1 – الى ان يصدر نظام الحسابات الجارية وحسابات الودائع ، تحصل السندات الموجودة في حقيبة البنك المركزي بقيدها – حق يوم الاستحقاق – في الجانب المدين من حساب المقاصة للمصرف المتخلي . 
2 - يقوم البنـك المركزي بنفسـه بتحصيل السندات الموجودة في حقيبته . 
3 - استثناء من احكام الفقرة السابقة والى اشعار اخر ، يتعهد المصرف المتخلي باعادة شراء الاوراق التجارية المخصومة لدى البنك المركزي في موعد اقصاه تاريخ استحقاق هذه الاوراق ويفوض البنك المركزي مسبقا بتسجيل مبالغها على حساب المقاصة لديه . 
وفي  هذه الحالة يظهر البنك المركزي السندات المعاد شراؤها من قبل المصارف كما يلي :  
"وعنا لامر مصرف ........ فرع ........ وفقا لاتفاق اعادة الشراء" . 
4 - استثناء من احكام الفقرتين السابقتين يحق للبنك المركزي ان يكلف المصرف المتخلي بتحصيل السندات المسحوبة على السلطنة المخصومة من قبله ، وتتولى المصارف المتخلية التحصيل مجانا . 
وفي هذه الحالة الاخيرة يظهر البنك المركزي السندات المطلوب  تحصيلها لامر المصارف المتخلية بعبارة "والقيمة للتحصيل" . 
5 - تسلم السندات في  الحالتين 3 و 4 اعلاه الى المصارف في المواعيد التالية : - 
ا ) من اجل السندات  التي تؤدى في المكان نفسه ثلاثة ايام عمل كاملة قبل يوم الاستحقاق . 
ب) من اجل  السندات التي تدفع في مكان اخر ، سبعة ايام عمل كاملة قبل يوم الاستحقاق . 
6 - تقيد على المصارف المتخلية في الجانب المدين من حساب المقاصة القيمة الاسمية للاسناد المذكورة حق يوم الاستحقاق ، وعلى هذه المصارف ان تقوم بتامين مقابل الوفاء اللازم .*
*المادة  43**يحصل البنك المركزي بواسطة  عملائه في الخارج وحسب شروطهم السندات المخصومة المسحوبة على الخارج ويتقاضى لقاء  ذلك عمولة اضافية له .*
 *الفصل  الخامس* *احكام  عامة* *المادة  44**1 – يتحمل المتخلون تبعة النقص الواقع او الاخطاء المرتكبة ، سواء في السندات او في الجداول وبصورة خاصة بشان المبلغ والاستحقاق ومكان الاداء . 
2 - بتقديم السندات للخصم يكون المتخلون للبنك المركزي قد ضمنوا ان هذه السندات تتحقق فيها – حسب معرفتهم – الشروط المبينة في المواد من 8 الى 11 اعلاه .*
*المادة  45**لا يجوز ان يجري اي تعديل على صيغة السندات الموجودة في حقيبة البنك المركزي غير ان البنك المركزي من اجل هذه السندات يراعي بقدر الامكان وبدون اية مسئولية التبديلات الطارئة على الموطن او على العنوان التي تبلغ اليه .*
*المادة  46**1 – لا يجوز ان تسحب او تعاد السندات المخصومة لدى البنك المركزي الا في حالة توقف الملزمين بالاداء عن الدفع او لاسباب مبررة اخرى يقدرها البنك المركزي وحده . 
2 - يقدم المتخلي طلب  السحب ويجب ان يكون معللا . 
3 - اذا قبل طلب السحب ، فلا ينفذ الا بعد تادية القيمة الحالية للسند المطلوب وذلك مع الاحتفاظ باحكام الفقرة (3) من المادة (40) اعلاه.*
*المادة  47**اذا حجز على سند بامر من  سلطة قضائية ، فتنظم نسخة مطابقة عنه على ورقة عادية توقع من الموظف المختص الذي  يجري الحجز . 
وتسلم هذه النسخة الى المتخلي وتحصل منه قيمة السند فورا ، وتعاد  اليه الفوائد غير المستحقة .*
*المادة  48**اذا ضاع سند فيعلم البنك  المركزي فورا المتخلي بذلك ويطلب منه نسخة عنه . 
يتعهد المتخلي ان يبذل وسعه في  سبيل انشاء السند الضائع من جديد.*
*المادة  49**يفوض الرئيس التنفيذي للبنك المركزي باصدار التعليمات التطبيقية لهذا القرار ويبلغها الى مجلس المحافظين في اول جلسة تعقد بعد اصدارها الا فيما اسند الى مجلس المحافظين بمقتضى هذا القرار .*
*المادة  50**يلغى القرار رقم ب  م/15/7/78 ويستعاض عنه بهذا القرار وذلك اعتبارا من تاريخ سريان هذا النظام  .*
*المادة  51**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية .*
*ملحق  رقم1*
*ملحـق رقـم  1* 

*انا الموقع  ادناه /*
*نيابة عن  مصرف .................................................  في مسقط*

*بموجب السلطة  الممنوحة لي من قبل مجلس ادارة المصرف بموجب قراره رقم ................ وتاريخ  ............... المربوط طيا .*
*اقر بانني اطلعت على القرار الخاص باصدار نظام عمليات شراء وخصم واعادة خصم الاوراق التجارية قرار رقم ................................*
*واصرح  بموافقتي على ما اطلعت وبانني التزم بكل ما جاء فيهما دون اي تحفظ .*





*                                                       توقيــع المصــرف*



*ملحق  رقم2*
*الملحق رقم 2 *  
*المصرف  المتخلي ................................... في  ........................*
*الى : البنك  المركزي العماني – دائرة التسليف* 

*نرجو التكرم  باعادة خصم السندات المدرجة ادناه* 

*التاريخ  ........................................*

 الرقم لدى الاخطار المصرفية ب.  م .ع
تاريخ انشاء السند
اسم المسحوب عليه اوالمصدر  وموطنه
موطن الدفع
الساحب او المستفيد وموطنه  
المظهرون  المتعاقبون
قيمة السند بالريال  العماني
استحقاق السند
عدد الايام حتى  الاستحقاق
الارقام


















 
*                                                 توقيع المصرف .....................*



*ملحق رقم  2(أ)*
*الملحق رقم 2 / ا –  ايصالات الثقة* 
*المصرف  المتخلي ................................... في  ........................*
*الى : البنك  المركزي العماني – دائرة التسليف* 

*نرجو التكرم  باعادة خصم السندات المدرجة ادناه* 

*التاريخ  ........................................*

 الرقم لدى الاخطار المصرفية ب.  م .ع
تاريخ انشاء السند
اسم المسحوب عليـه او المصدر  وموطنه
موطن الدفع
خطابات الاعتماد
بوليصة الشحن
قيمة السند بالريال  العماني
استحقاق السند
عدد الايام حتى  الاستحقاق
الارقام
رقم
تاريخ
رقم
تاريخ




















 
*                                                 توقيع المصرف .....................*


*ملحق  رقم3*

*الملحق رقم  3* 
*نموذج – عن الضمان  الاحتياطي بصك مستقل* 

*انا الموقع ذيلا (الاسم ، المهنة ، والموطن) ............................... اصرح بهذا الصك بانني اضمن ضمانا احتياطيا لمصرف ........................ في ........................... (مركز المصرف) لحساب ....................... (اسم ومهنة وموطن المتخلي للمصرف) .*

*ان هذا الضمان الاحتياطي يكفل جميع الاوراق التجارية (السفاتج او السندات الاذنية) او غيرها من السندات التجارية التي سلمت او تسلم من قبل ...... (اسم المتخلي للمصرف) الى مصرف ............................................ ويسري هذا الضمان حتى مبلغ لا يتجاوز ..................... (الرقم بالاحرف) ريالا عمانيا كمبلغ اصلي ، تضاف اليه المبالغ الناتجة عن جميع الفوائد والنفقات والعمولات التي تترتب على السندات المضمونة .*

*يستفيد مصرف .......................... من هذا الضمان الاحتياطي بشان جميع السندات التي يخصمها او التي يتلقاها على سبيل الرهن والضمان اعتبارا من تاريخ توقيع صك الضمان الاحتياطي هذا .*

*بالاضافة الى ذلك فان المتفق عليه ، بصورة فعلية ان هذه الضمانة تسري مباشرة على السندات المذكورة ، وانه في حالة تسليم هذه السندات للبنك المركزي لاي سبب من الاسباب فان هذا الضمان الاحتياطي المذكور يسري عليها بالرجحان والاولوية على غيرها من السندات .*

*ومن المسلم به ان تعهدات ................... (اسم المتخلي للمصرف) تجاه مصرف ........... وعند الاقتضاء تجاه البنك المركزي يمكن في كل وقت ان تتجاوز المبلغ المشار اليه اعلاه ، اما بسبب سندات مقدمة على مرات متعددة قبلها المصرف او بسبب سندات مقدمة دفعة واحدة .*

*وفي حالة عدم اداء اي من السندات فان لمصرف ........................ وعند الاقتضاء للبنك المركزي ان يقدم لي ما يختار من السندات المذكورة ، واني اتعهد بوفائها حالا بشرط ان لا يزيد مجموع مبالغها على المبلغ المعين اعلاه كحد اعلى لضمانتي .*

*ومع ذلك فانني احفظ لنفسي الحق في كل وقت بالغاء ضمانتي الاحتياطية باشعار يعطى لمصرف ..................................... وللبنك المركزي .* 

*وفي هذه الحالة فان السندات التي تسلم من قبل مصرف.................... بعد وصول الاشعار المذكور لا يسري عليها ضماني الاحتياطي الذي يظل – بصورة طبيعية – ضامنا وكافلا السندات المخصومة قبلا .*

*واقر انني بمقتضى هذا الضمان الاحتياطي بصك مستقل ، التزم بوفاء السندات المكفولة بالتضامن مع جميع المحررين او القابلين او المظهرين او الذين ضمنوا ضمانا احتياطيا السندات المذكورة واني اتنازل عن المطالبة بحق التجريد والتقسيم .*

*وفضلا عن ذلك اصرح اني اعفي مصرف ............................. وعند الاقتضاء البنك المركزي العماني من تقديم الاحتجاج على السندات ، ويترتب عليّ حكما فوائد مبالغ هذه السندات وفقا لسعر الفائدة القانوني في الامور التجارية اعتبارا من تاريخ الاستحقاق .*

*واخيرا من المتفق عليه بصـورة قطعية ان هناك تكافلا وتضامنا وعدم تقسيم ، بين ورثتي وممثلي وكذلك بين ورثة وممثلي الذين توفوا قبل الوفاء فيما يتعلق بوفاء المبلغ الاصلي وفوائد ونفقات السندات التي ضمنت او تضمن بموجب هذا الضمان الاحتياطي .*

*        نظم  في ................ بتاريخ    /    /   19   (1)*
*                                                         التوقيع   (2)*

*1 – يذكر  التاريخ والشهر بالاحرف .*
*2 – يذكر قبل  التوقيع البيان الاتي بخط اليد :*
*(قريء وصدق  عليه ومقبول كضمان احتياطي وفق الاحكام المذكورة اعلاه لغاية مبلغ لا يتجاوز  ................*
*(يذكر المبلغ  المضمون بالاحرف)*

*ملحق  رقم4*
*ملحـق رقـم  4* 

*انا الموقع ادناه / .................................................. ..... نيابة عن مصرف .................................................. .. في مسقط* 
*بموجب السلطة الممنوحة لي من قبل مجلس ادارة المصرف بموجب قراره رقم ......................... وتاريخ ................. المربوط طيا.*
*اقر بانني  اطلعت على القرار الخاص باصدار نظام عمليات شراء وخصم واعادة خصم الاوراق التجارية  قرار رقم ........................*

*واصرح بتعهدي  باعادة شراء السندات المخصومة لدى البنك المركزي العماني حسب الانظمة المشار اليها  اعلاه .*




*                                                      توقيـع المصــرف*

----------

